# Rancilio rocky chute size



## james4001 (Jan 6, 2019)

Good evening, I am trying To convert my Gaggia MDF grinder to doserless. I think the rancilio rocky chute looks useful to the conversion. Could anyone who owns the rocky grinder provide me with the internal dimensions of the plastic chute which is on the grinder output. I'm hoping it is a similar size to the MDF output which goes into the doser.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm away at the moment, but i'll measure when I get back at the end of the week. If I forget, please feel free to PM me and remind me.


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

A fairly rudimentary measurement with a tape measure gives and internal width of 31mm


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

Wolvesnev said:


> A fairly rudimentary measurement with a tape measure gives and internal width of 31mm


I forgot to measure the height, give me half an hour and I'll do that as well.


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

Wolvesnev said:


> I forgot to measure the height, give me half an hour and I'll do that as well.


26mm x 31mm (roughly) @james4001


----------

